# Turtle Creek 07/31/2013



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SKUNK!!! Went through my whole bait arsenal and nada. Spot, Mackerel, Shiners, Minnows, Bloods, Mullet. No bait fish around. no even the crabs wanted my nasty chicken back and bunker buffet waiting for them in my trap. Still made for a god day.


----------

